
Run any Node.js version 10x faster than nvm - jaden
https://github.com/ehmicky/nve
======
benologist
This is portrayed as an alternative to NVM but for what NVM does it seems more
awkward. NVM installs by bash because you do it _before_ installing NodeJS
because the script is going to download only the version you want. This
efficiently solves the problem "install the target version of node for your
application" on your server and "install the target for each application" on
your workstation.

Compared to NVM's main use case - this NVE software is bootstrapped with
NodeJS and 150 modules so on a server you just want to install the required
NodeJS version as step 1-of-1, on your workstation maybe this can compete with
NVM.

The 10x faster stuff is silly too. NVM just puts a symlink to whichever
version of NodeJS you're using. The benchmark is contrived to execute code
using NVM, which is one way, but in practice you use NodeJS directly when you
use NVM. Executing NVM superfluously adds a lot of benchmark time.

    
    
        $ nvm use 8.12.0
        $ time bash -i -c node\ --version
        v8.12.0
    
        real    0m0.364s vs 0.692 through NVM
        user    0m0.330s vs 0.639
        sys     0m0.051s vs 0.78
    

Where this software seems different to NVM is in running multiple NodeJS
versions within the same application so you could execute logic across
disparate versions. That might be interesting with pinning down specific
functionality from dependency/node combinations.

